

WebDriver Automation tool & Exceptions - santoshsarma

How to handle ElementNotVisibleException , StaleElementReferenceException ?<p>Element are present in the DOM. but, randomly WebDriver throwing these exceptions. How to solve this type of situation ? Is there any problem with WebDriver ?
======
santoshsarma
I'm trying to catch the exception and again doing the same work (clicking on
some element) if it throws the exception.

